# Guppy breeding question



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

if I just bought a 5 gallon bucket and put some guppies in it, would they breed? I was wondering. I know they dont need a heater or anything like that. and Im sure a filter isnt a must. So if I cleaned the bucket every now and then would they be able to breed??

Or should I just get a small 10 gallon tank and throw them in there and get them to breed?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn sorry i cant find the links for the 4 or 5 posts about breeding guppies we have had. 
Anyway, provide the fry some greenage cover on the top, IE floating plants, and food. However i think the 5 gal pal might work, i am breeding mine in a 10 gal tank. I am going to have mine filterd. I blive you should treat it as a tank if thats what your going to do with it, water changes, heated, filter, and clean crips water and make them health feeders for your fish, dont want to get them sick now do we?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add a heater, guppies are tropical, and I doubt they will breed in lower temperatures, also a larger tank would be a good idea.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...1334&hl=breeder

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=1626&hl=feeder

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...f=14&t=1757&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...&f=3&t=1372&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...&f=3&t=1526&hl=

MOVED TO NON-PIRANHA DISCUSSION


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Breeding guppies is a common question, lol.

moved.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dang Innes,
I did 4 seacrch for those links, and looked around in the fourms for at least 10 mins, so i gave up and just posted what i remeberd.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try the search function in future!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> try the search function in future!


 I did. i used it four times. 
i did a search for " Guppies " and " Breeding " and then Guppy breeding"


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Try their scientific name, Poecilia reticulata.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

unxchange said:


> Try their scientific name, Poecilia reticulata.


 LOL








no you need the words that were used in the post, so I searched feeders and breeders.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > Try their scientific name, Poecilia reticulata.
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Guppies are easy to breed just get a 10 gallon with around 10 guppies in it feed em etc... the females you can tell by the ones that arent as colorful and have big black bellies (usually babies) And the males have the colors on the tails. They will breed and they produce live babies right out of the stomach (not sure of the scientific name for this) But the problem you will have is that for p's its worthless cause within a couple of months your p's will be to large for guppies anyways.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> add a heater, guppies are tropical, and I doubt they will breed in lower temperatures, also a larger tank would be a good idea.


 very well said... give them a little bit of heat


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

maybee a bit of plant life would help or just some suroundings i think u should go with the 10g tank and a couple plants and a old glass coke bottle thats all my friends had and they bread like rabbits!


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

u can buy one of thos preeder thingysat petsmart but im not sure howthey work


----------

